# Death-Cult Assassins - The good, the bad, and the ugly?



## Mard (Feb 12, 2009)

(Okay, firstly, I hope i've posted this in the right place! If I haven't, please feel free to blame my immortal stupid!)

So, recently I've ordered some more Sisters of Battle to add to my army, and, 4 Death Cult Assassins happen to be a part of that order!

I was just wondering, how good are they to use? I was going to pick up some Repetina but - their a bit expensive (both in points and in money!) so I figured i'd pick them up another time more for poops and giggles as a pose to some .. I dunno.. 'uber 'turnie sisters list.

I have an Inquisitor (Ordered an Inquisitor Lord and his Retinue too!) and a Vindicare Assassin - so - now I fancy some Death Cult Assassins to fill up the final Elites choice! As, well, they look GREAT! :mrgreen:

Now - what I'm asking is how good are they in the game itself? I've ordered 4, so in the situations at hand I'll be alternating between using them in a single group of 3, or two groups of 2 until I can pick up the final blister giving me two groups of three, if I felt like giving Vindie a break.

Could anyone give me some info on these units?

Quick note: Please refrain from the "Don't bother using them, get more Battle Sisters/Exorcist/Etc because thats not what I'm asking; all I want to know is how good are Death Cult Assassins, and how would I be able to use them effectively should I be incorperating them into an army list :mrgreen:


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

I would probably try to outflank them, kind of as a CC unit to either counterassault or to attack shooty enemy squads such as devastators, heavy weapons teams, retributors, or big guns. 

So... they can be really effective if you use them against the right target at the right time, but if you infiltrate them and don't assault the enemy right away they will suck.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2007/05/tactica-death-cult-assassins.html

This tactica has pointed out lots too me, its now a bit old being written in the 4th Ed. rules but is still relevant and useful.
As stated, They are a great unit and potential for kill is really very high, if used correctly, but with everything that takes time and can get frustrating, but they are definately worth their weight. 

Peace out:victory:


----------



## Mard (Feb 12, 2009)

Great! That really helped out alot! I never really hear about people using them to be honest let alone talk about their tactics: Bit of a shame in my opnion...

Thanks for the info!  Looking forward to when they come through the post so I can incorperate them into my army!


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not a fan to be honest. These are a decent counter attack unit for a gunline sisters army, but gun lines are not good in 5th ed. If you play Mech sisters, then they are too slow to catch up with the rest of the army. Furthermore each one is a kill point which is a big problem now as well.

At any rate, they are MUCH better than Repentia. Those are just god awful. 

So yeah, if you really want to use them, use them to counter attack if your gunline gets hit. Keep them behind your sisters.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Pauly55 said:


> I'm not a fan to be honest. These are a decent counter attack unit for a gunline sisters army, but gun lines are not good in 5th ed. If you play Mech sisters, then they are too slow to catch up with the rest of the army. Furthermore each one is a kill point which is a big problem now as well.


They Infiltrate, which makes up for their lack of fast-ness, or it is designed too.
The Kill point thingy is an issue now, but in an objective game they are good for denying objectives and alike. really just a risk you have to take.

Peace out:victory:


----------



## Mard (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, they came thru the post yesterday - put them together and had a game agaisnt a friend of mine! They actually did pretty well! A hell of alot better than I was expecting! They're also alot smaller than I was expecting haha 

Do Death Cult really give one kill point per each? Wow - bummer haha  well it works both ways though in that he can only kill one at a time.. 

I'm really enjoying using them, and hoping to pick up some more come next time I have enough cash!

I'm not too sure on what kind of Sisters Army I play as I'm a bit of a noob to all these terms and what not. I'd say I am a footsloggers army though. As, 1) I personally favour footmen to tanks and 2) Tanks and I have never been on good terms, even when I'm the one controlling them, hell even out of Warhammer tanks give me grief!! - Unless its an Immolator, because then all I have to do is bum rush it into the thickest line of light armored footmen and spray out a jet of holy promethium! :mrgreen:


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

reading that guide makes me want to include some in my army now lol


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

hells_fury said:


> reading that guide makes me want to include some in my army now lol


Theres tacticas pn each assassin and trust me, every single one of them makes you want to include an assassin of some kind.

Peace out:victory:


----------

